# brakes



## firedog (Apr 18, 2000)

I have 2 ram 2500 4x4's w/diesels. my 98 has 27K miles and its been through 2 sets of front pads and 1 new rotor. Its starting to pull to the right again. My 99 has 16K miles and has had no work done and pulls very hard to the right. PS. the work on my 98 was all done in the first 4000 miles.
I had a 96 same truck and had all kinds of problems with the front brakes. The truck had about 38K miles and the dealer warranted and replaced both rotors, calipers, front pads, rear drums, shoes, wheel cylinders, booster pump and master cylinder and guess what it still pulled to the right. the told me there was nothing they could do to fix it, so live with it. guess what i got rid of it and yes I bought a nother one and have had similar problems with it. Any one else had problems TOO?


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Go to www.dodgeram.com and check out the TSBs on the problem. Yes its common on diesels at least thru 98 model year. carbon metallic front pads help. So does manually adjusting the rears every 5000 miles. There are alternate alignment settings which help the situation, search the site. Many folks have ended up going the lemon-law route.

Keeping rear shoes tight has solved the pull on my truck (95). Still goes thru front pads every 20k though, but it could be due to plowing and pulling a trailer without trailer brakes.

Good luck you'll need it.

Bill


----------



## Turf Cutters (Feb 23, 2000)

I bought a 99 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 with the V-10. My brakes pull to the right also. It is real bad with the trailor on. Dodge replaced the front pads at 3000 miles. Now at the 12000 mile check they say my pads have about 35% life left. I tow a 16&quot; trailor with trailor brakes. It goes back to the shop when I slow down again. They have already gave me a run around. Maybe buy another Ford.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

If you tow alot with your Ram adjust the rear brakes every time you change your oil, the auto adjuster does not work very well,
97 Ram 2500 CTD cub cab, 130,000 miles

----------
paul


----------



## firedog (Apr 18, 2000)

thanks for the info, I give it a try.


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Firedog,

I remember hearing somewhere that you can replace your rear wheel cylinders with those from a 3500. If true this may give you more rear brake power, slowing the wear on the front.

The Y2K's and 01's have changed to two piston front calipers, and the 3500 rear brakes. I have an 01 and it stops NOW, even with 5k behind it. Maybe possible to upgrade to the new brakes??

Dave


----------



## Ed Bartz (Jul 30, 2000)

Got my 1999 3/4 ton Cummins on 12-29-98, Put front pads and rotors on at 3000, 6000, 9000 and 12,000 miles. We pull a 2000 ound single axle trailer with brakes. Dealer said &quot;nothing we can do about pulling and bad stopping power....live with it&quot;. Love the truck other than that and that the paint came off a 1200 miles. Stripped the rockers to bare metal. This time Chrysler told me to get lost. They claimed they don't cover rock damage. We use cinders on our roads in winter. No other trucks in our area have such damage. The company really sucks and our dealer is worse. They got me for an extra $5,000. I bought 2 new trucks within 6 months from someone else.


----------

